
Hammer: A file system with instant crash recovery and integrity checking - tosh
https://www.dragonflybsd.org/hammer/
======
equalunique
Without Hammer2, DragonFlyBSD would not be on my list of things to try out. I
have a ThinkPad X220 specifically for it, just waiting to be used. Looking
forward to giving it a spin, eventually.

